# non-dairy substitute for buttermilk?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I want to make a cake for my birthday that calls for buttermilk, but my DD has a dairy intolerance so I need to make it without the buttermilk. Is there anything I can use for a substitute, or do I need to find a different recipe?


----------



## Lizafava (Nov 28, 2004)

I make buttermilk cornbread with soymilk and a splash of white vingar. For more exact recipes (i.e cake) I think the ratio is soy milk with one Tbl. vinegar to make a cup. You could probably also use soy yogurt.

Good luck


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

i used to use soy with white vinegar too (ratio didn't matter as much as letting it sit and foam up a minute)

now we can't bake with dairy OR soy ....maybe rice millk would get the tang and thickness with vinegar too ???


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Can you handle other milks, such as goat or sheep milk? One of those milks with 1 Tbsp of vinegar added would give you the closest sub for cow-milk buttermilk if either of those are an option.

What other food restrictions do you have?

What else is in the recipe? The buttermilk flavor will matter more in some recipes than others- a simple juice or rice milk substitution comes out delicious in some recipes and awfully in others.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Can you handle other milks, such as goat or sheep milk? One of those milks with 1 Tbsp of vinegar added would give you the closest sub for cow-milk buttermilk if either of those are an option.

What other food restrictions do you have?

What else is in the recipe? The buttermilk flavor will matter more in some recipes than others- a simple juice or rice milk substitution comes out delicious in some recipes and awfully in others.

She can't do goat, either. I won't use soy...maybe I could try coconut milk w/vinegar.

There's lots of other foods we don't normally eat (grains, any sweetners, fruit, among others) but no other intolerances that I know of so I can use pretty much anything else.

The recipe is:
1/2 c. peanut butter
1 c. water
2 stick margarine (I'll use coconut oil)
2 1/3 c. flour (I'm going to use whole wheat pastry flour)
2 c. sugar (Rapadura)
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 c. buttermilk
2 eggs


----------

